# Maybe a dumb question buut...sheepskin on boots/pads?



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

I've never used any pads or protective horse boots with sheepskin lining before. I always see everyone with the super expensive leather boots and pads but I always thought my horse would be hot as hell wearing those? I couldn't imagine working out in a sheepskin shirt, lol. But I may just have no clue about the advantages. Does it offer anything other than comfort? (and money??? lol) 

Would you purchase sheepskin or neoprene lined horse boots? why?

Thanks!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I've applied both kinds when I worked in the barns.
I found that the sheepskin lined boots {and some saddle pads} were more absorbent of perspiration or just didn't make the horse sweat where the boot covered as much.
Sheepskin is a natural product and can breathe where neoprene is a form of vinyl and can not. The sheepskin boots I found were as thick, as in squishiness, as the neoprene and afforded the same protection as the cheaper neoprene boot did.
What I did not like was that the sheepskin boot did get wet and hold the wet, it also would attract or just hold the sand in the fibers and were tougher to get clean and then you needed to dry them before using again. The drying time was considerable even in the sun...
Neoprene, a hose and a quick brush off and you were done. They dried within minutes in the sun.

I also found that sheepskin lined boots were usually a leather boot with buckles and hole punched straps for keeping them on and properly adjusted. Neoprene almost always had a velcro strap and was more adjustable for a better fit.
The leather straps would sometimes stretch and then the details of true application...well it just wasn't as good a fit.
I have also used neoprene boots with a plastic slide strap {forgot the brand} and compression fitting for securement..._I hated them_. The closure clip sometimes didn't hold correctly and the boot would slip, slide , get lost...a real pain. If I had to use this style of boot closure, I duct taped the strap shut in place so the horse would arrive back in the barn with their boots on...

Leather boots are costly, and usually of great quality...
Certain kinds of neoprene's are cheap quality or just cheaper to purchase. Not all neoprenes are cheap quality though and you need to learn the differences if these are needed by the horse...

The one thing that always I am reminded of...they use neoprene boots, such as hock boots when they are looking to create a warm sweating environment or to keep a joint warm due to arthritic conditions...less warm-up times some claimed {IDK}...but to me...why do you want to cover and retain heat in a area where the horse naturally uses for cooling down his body...his legs. 

Personally, I _don't_ like boots or polo wraps used when exercising. 
If the horse has a issue of forging, speak to the farrier and see if it can be worked on to stop the action.
If you are using boots or polos during a workout...to me, you are defeating the purpose of riding and conditioning your horse when you apply something {boot} that makes his body weak by not also conditioning that part of the leg structure under that boot/wrap...
:-( :?

In answer to your question about purchasing and which one...my answer would be neither unless absolutely no way around it for some of the reasons above written.
Certain issues you need some protection to the animal, but to just have and use because everyone else is doing it...a great disservice you are doing to your horse...
_
And your comment about ,"A dumb question..." __no question is ever "dumb" if it gives you greater knowledge and understanding of something... 
The "dumb" question is the one not asked and then denying yourself the opportunity of learned information or opinions shared.._
_ :wink:
jmo....
_


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> I've applied both kinds when I worked in the barns.
> I found that the sheepskin lined boots {and some saddle pads} were more absorbent of perspiration or just didn't make the horse sweat where the boot covered as much.
> Sheepskin is a natural product and can breathe where neoprene is a form of vinyl and can not. The sheepskin boots I found were as thick, as in squishiness, as the neoprene and afforded the same protection as the cheaper neoprene boot did.
> What I did not like was that the sheepskin boot did get wet and hold the wet, it also would attract or just hold the sand in the fibers and were tougher to get clean and then you needed to dry them before using again. The drying time was considerable even in the sun...
> ...


Thanks so much! Your post was very insightful. I have heard many people also say that you really just shouldn't use boots at all. Now, I am far away from this, but I am wanting to start eventing and I just thought that leg protection was pretty much required during the cross country phase. However, I may be wrong. I just see those horses knock those hard jumps all the time and wonder if boots have saved any horses' legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Emily...I do _not_ do cross-country or eventing over those real solid fences.

The caliber of the horses that do upper level cross-country or eventing is something I honestly have no experience with...I'm referring to Olympic caliber animals...best you can get and have.
I can see, I can guess but facts...not from me on this one.

I did hunters and jumpers...piddled around with small cross-country stuff but nothing crazy and I had no desire to compete in this discipline. 
I'm _not_ into galloping through the woods and jumping up then falling down into ditches or some of the other crazy fences I have seen out there...and the speed they ride them at...20+ mph is slow... No Thanks for me. I will stick with my "Stadium fences" and "Flat work"....

Legs are legs though and the horses I rode, took care of and groomed were top level horses in their discipline. I also rode, exercised western reining horses {what a thrill they are to ride for me!} for a few years. Learned so much from this group of people.. things I've never forgotten and that do apply to all horses regardless of what saddle you sit in.

I "believe" in upper levels of competition yes the horses wear leg protection..they are also clearing fences that are probably taller than you and as wide as you are tall...HUGE!!
Those horses though are in tip-top condition first and not relying on those boots for structural support I would think but for padding when they do clip/brush a fence made _not _to come down as pretty show ring fences do... 
You hit a log fence you are going to do some serious damage. 
You hit a rail in the showring and unless you get caught up in it..it goes bump, bounce, bounce, bounce...

I no longer have the desire to do that kind of riding, I enjoy jumping what I find across a wooded trail or some jumps in the ring...but no thanks to the cross-country stuff. My horse isn't scopey enough to do the big stuff and I'm not into any of that, actually never was.

I do wonder too if the "leg equipment" you see on those horses is not what you can buy in most tack stores, but special made, custom for the horse and the actual kind of fences they are riding over...
Many of them wear those leather boots with sheepskin linings if you look real close...

I found a book link for you that gives you size dimensions of all the fences you will encounter out there in each division. Obviously, the higher the division the more difficult and larger the fence.
_http://useventing.com/sites/default/files/XC_Guidelines_Frangible_Pin_5_7_2012.pdf_

Something that was told to me by a very learned professional..._"Regardless of what discipline you ride...your horse has only so many maneuvers till it falls apart...be that jumps, slide stops, cutting cattle, barrels, dressage...when you use it up it is gone. Pick your work and amount you do carefully and *always,* *always* take care of the legs and heart of your mount *before *you ever take care of you. Without them at their best, you are nothing."..._

I wish you the best of luck in pursuing your dream. Have a great time and enjoy.
:wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Wool has what are called hygroscopic properties which means it will wick moisture away from the area which has a cooling effect. Neoprene is not hygroscopic despite some claims that it can be either with waffle patterning or tiny holes. Once it's compressed those properties are gone.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I think sheepskin or equivalent is fantastic! I have a half sheepskin lined numnah, a girth sleeve and hackamore sleeve and they are a great help! My horse doesn't get hot at all, sheepskin is far less sweaty than synthetic stuff. 

I got the sheepskin numnah when he got bitten by flies on his back last summer. I thought it would provide a little more comfort for him under saddle and it really did! He is also prone to girth rub when he has his winter coat, the girth sleeve prevents that. I got the hackamore sleeve because the sheepskin that comes on English hackamores had worn away so I was looking for a replacement. His hackamore even fits him a bit better now!


----------

